
The `footsteps' illusion in CSS - bwasti
https://codepen.io/anon/pen/KvVJzy
======
bwasti
paper:
[https://quote.ucsd.edu/anstislab/files/2012/11/2001-Footstep...](https://quote.ucsd.edu/anstislab/files/2012/11/2001-Footsteps-
and-inchworms.pdf) (2000)

